# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 March 2013)

Good afternoon everyone! Welcome to the April 2013 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The April 2013 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between April 1 and April 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Sunday, March 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Joe Blow (24 March 2013)

It would be appreciated if those entering the competition could also supply a brief reason for their entry.

If it's the same reason as last month, then feel free to simply repeat it.

Many thanks for your co-operation!


----------



## explod (24 March 2013)

KFE thanks Joe. 

KFE gained the lease on an old Soviet Union Ion Ore pit (Nigeria) which has infrastructure including rail head to port already in place as they had proved up the quality and about to dig up when the wall fell.

Can produce ore at US$50 a Tonne.  May be a few months tilll confirmation assays have been completed to prove it up for today, so worth the punt in my view.

I do not hold.

Huh first on


----------



## chops_a_must (24 March 2013)

Tox

Sideways consolidation.

Just a punt this far out from end of month.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 March 2013)

AVB

One day it might surprise. Has all of the fundamentals as a copper explorer hoping to become a processor. Time will tell


----------



## Tyler Durden (24 March 2013)

AVQ please.

Expecting some news about the progress of its litigation in the Solomon Islands, may be a bit of ramping leading up to that.


----------



## drillinto (25 March 2013)

SYR >> Syrah Resources Ltd >> www.syrahresources.com.au

Li-ion battery growth at 25% per year will require more than 1.6 million tonnes of high-grade graphite during the next decade.


----------



## robusta (25 March 2013)

PVE this time please Joe.

They have just turned their maiden profit and I think the price may be beaten down due to the goings on in Europe.


----------



## inyaface (25 March 2013)

QPN Thanks Joe!

Drilling will have to happen sometime....why not this month! :

It could be Dec though....who knows


----------



## jbocker (25 March 2013)

QTM please Joe.
Business seems to be improving and expecting a stronger second half of the year. Used to watch this a few years back when it was 3c. Never bought them and they climbed to over 30c.
Not sure why I am tipping this, other than just a punt that news on improvement takes some traction. Or maybe Julia and co and the libs start the bleating and ramping support for all things green in their lead up to the polls (yawn)


----------



## Miner (25 March 2013)

NST please for me.
Iron Ore is picking up.
NST has  good base and may not be fully aligned with market expectation .
Price has a bit depression with ex dividend.
Hopefully the rise in April make me a winner from a loser


----------



## Sdajii (25 March 2013)

TPD for me this month.

TPD is a fairly new company, demerged from TXN. Holders of TPD obtained their shares basically as a fairly trivial thing compared to their TXN holdings (the majority of their TXN holding was converted into SEA shares). The market didn't price much in for TPD and it was largely seen as TXN being converted to SEA shares. Consequently, many (most) shareholders initially see their holdings as a trivial afterthought, and since their parcels are far smaller than what they paid for their holding of TXN, many holders will have amounts they consider trivial.

Not surprisingly, the share price collapsed once the majority of shareholders were given their shares. Before this, when few were on offer, the price quickly jumped up to around 12-13c, and held around that value until the flood of sellers smashed it down, and it currently sits around 6.5-7c.

The current market cap is around (slightly less than?) the company's cash on hand, and the TPD also has significant assets. The book value is more than double the current market cap. I believe that once the selling pressure subsides the price should increase significantly. Being so undervalued relative to book value means it's likely to get either brokerage attention or perhaps even a takeover bid. Alternatively/additionally, if there is some positive development in terms of asset development the share price could appreciate greatly. Even if it just goes back to where it was immediately before the allocation of shares to a heap of investors with small parcels of low priority earmarked for quick sale, it would approximately double. If there is an improvement in the situation from any of a number of possibilities it could do better.


----------



## qldfrog (25 March 2013)

CLR : carabela for me this time, 
seems to have reached a bottom, has trigerred my system buy and is at so low a level any move could end up huge in %.. so playing the penny stock ..I own some


----------



## Mickel (25 March 2013)

LNC again thanks Joe.

Umiat drilling reports to date are promising but the flow rates from both wells to be spudded won't be known until April.
Also, the Qld Govt is rumoured to be releasing its UCG policy very soon which is likely to favour LNC.


----------



## Mickel (25 March 2013)

Miner said:


> NST please for me.
> Iron Ore is picking up.
> NST has  good base and may not be fully aligned with market expectation .
> Price has a bit depression with ex dividend.
> Hopefully the rise in April make me a winner from a loser




Miner, I agree with you that NST has good prospects but in my view it has little to do with the Iron Ore price.
With the Cyprus situation seeming to come to a resolution, the gold price may weaken in the short term, which won't help NST.


----------



## bigdog (26 March 2013)

MEO again thanks Joe


----------



## jonnycage (26 March 2013)

mgx mount gibson iron

taking a beating in the now unfashionable iron ore stakes.

JC


----------



## basilio (26 March 2013)

PYM thanks Joe.  

It has been totally butchered because of the problems with its recent drill.  

IF (somehow) it actually clears the blockage it should soar again.


----------



## jancha (26 March 2013)

TNG thanks Joe,

TNG has a diverse range of commodities. Mt Peake resources increasing. Mine life of twenty years. Chinese backed.
Charts have recently shown an increase in volume spikes. Recent presentation looked good. sp 10c atm. 
Omen....had the company name of Sirius back in the eighties.


----------



## Muschu (26 March 2013)

CCV please following a positive announcement.


----------



## hangseng (26 March 2013)

VOR again for the same reasoning in last months comp.

402 assays pending but now looking like April or maybe even May.

Was a toss up between TTE or VOR but TTE maybe likely run too soon for this comp with texas drill results pending.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 March 2013)

*PGI* - PanTerra Gold

Thanks joe

Recently been trading with a MC below the value of its assets...good for a bounce.


----------



## catfish (26 March 2013)

RMS thanks joe

Recent turnaround following announcement, hoping for a turn around in POG during April.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 March 2013)

CMW,thanks Joe.

Cromwell  has been on a solid uptrend recently,and with an admission to the asx300 has found
a broader range of investors.
Looking to break through the $1 mark,then hopefully keeps going.


----------



## burglar (28 March 2013)

ADN Adelaide Resources, thanks Joe.

Copper on Yorke Peninsula, sooner or later ...


----------



## Knobby22 (28 March 2013)

CIX - Small insurer which has de-risked. 
Large growth promised for next year. Many more buyers than sellers. I am confident this will move higher.


----------



## Ijustnewit (28 March 2013)

*Re: April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread*

*CRQ* Credo resources please.

Air core drilling completed at Tanyoko Prospect , Gold anomalies as well as low level copper.
Drilling not too far from to the find by West Africa Resources .

cheers
IJN


----------



## pavilion103 (28 March 2013)

PMP- nice consolidation above some support. Low price.


----------



## nulla nulla (28 March 2013)

*MEO* if it hasn't already been taken please Joe. Mesmer used to follow this one when it was $0.18 and had cash reserves on hand of $0.18 per share. Not sure what reserves they have atm but it must be due for a bounce and I haven't picked a penny dreadful before now.


----------



## systematic (28 March 2013)

*NRT* please Joe.

Hopefully retracement has found some support and it bounces up a little.


----------



## CanOz (28 March 2013)

CMG - Eyeball.. Cup and Handle


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 March 2013)

TEN thanks Joe, lots of corporate interest, possibly imo a buyout. 

gg


----------



## Purple XS2 (29 March 2013)

*AHZ* - Allied Healthcare Group.

Nothing predicted nor scheduled for April, but I'm allowing for a surge in pre-approval confidence in anticipation of European certification "mid 2013", for Allied's surgical product.

Meanwhile, if any good results pop up from Allied's early-stage vaccine development projects, this stock could really get sizzly.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 March 2013)

I'll let everyone know which stock I picked at the end of the competition.  Like the pro's do.  

By the way, just picked up 10 ticks on the ES.  :badass:

Now to post something on the p1ssing contest thread.


----------



## skyQuake (29 March 2013)

AUT

Because I _know_ I'll be off to a flying start $$$


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2013)

IRI thx joe.....tigerboi


----------



## springhill (29 March 2013)

RFL again thanks.

Accumulation momentum is still strong so sticking with the trend, any sales announcement this month could see that multiply.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 March 2013)

Thank you to everyone who posted the reason(s) for their entry. It definitely makes this thread far more interesting to read. I think we should make it a regular part of the competition entry process.

If those who didn't post a reason read this thread again, please consider adding a post explaining why you decided on that particular stock.

Also, I would just like to let everyone know that between 9pm and midnight AEDT on the 31st I will be dropping the minimum post requirement and accepting entries from everyone. So if you don't post much and would like to give the competition a try, here's your chance!


----------



## Anmar (29 March 2013)

Joe, If there is still room, I would like PEX

There could be some upward movement on this one


----------



## peter2 (29 March 2013)

*AQO*, thanks Joe.

Price has just broken out of its recent trading range to a new high with above average volume. 
Demand has remained strong during the consolidation (shown by the OBV and TMF, bottom pane).


----------



## barney (30 March 2013)

*LSR* thanks Joe.

Slowly turning up off its near all time lows on increasing volume after a long downtrend.  First run Gold assays on recent drilling looked interesting. (Up the road from Sandfire). 

A clear break above 5 cents would give the chart a good look ... back under 3.5 cents, not so attractive.


----------



## noirua (30 March 2013)

TON Triton Minerals, about to explore for graphite in Mozambique as a nearology stock to Syrah Resources. Looking for large to jumbo flake graphite particularly suitable for graphene.


----------



## bailx (31 March 2013)

VSC VITA LIFE SCIENCES LIMITED.


----------



## dutchie (31 March 2013)

CZN   thanks Joe.

Fully funded with capital raising for exploration phase.


----------



## rcm617 (31 March 2013)

ACL, thanks Joe.
Once the capital raising is behind it early April, I would expect this to climb back to its realistic value around the 50 cent mark.
With increasing revenue from fondaparinux, and early indication Phase 3 trial patients are continuing trials longer than anticipated thus indicating possible success, should be a good few months coming up for ACL.


----------



## bathuu (31 March 2013)

HNR for me please, Joe, it looks like ready for an another surge.


----------



## theinvestorguru (1 April 2013)

FXJ
It was one of the top mover last month.
it had dividen paid but still believe lots of potential
It hit resistance , hoping it can break it soon.

regards


----------

